# Essential Books for Culinary Students



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Hey All,

I am trying to put together a list of essential books for those attending culinary school. Lets see if we can come up with a solid list maybe divide it up into books for Pastry and Savory Kitchen.

My starters would be:
[product="6204"]The Professional Chef [/product][product="6305"]Charcuterie The Craft Of Salting Smoking And Curing [/product][product="23454"]Larousse Gastronomique [/product]


----------



## soesje (Dec 6, 2012)

Jacques Pepin: new complete techniques

Karen Page/ Andrew Dornenburg : The flavor bible

Karen Page / Andrew Dornenburg: Becoming a chef.

Escoffier


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

@Soesje thanks. I have never read any of Andrew dornenburg and Karen Pages work how does it compare to Rhulman's books on becoming a chef?


----------



## soesje (Dec 6, 2012)

oh you mentioning ruhlmann  

well I own Ratio (also a good one but not aimed at the pro's) have not yet read the book you mentioned so I dunno.

from what I have understood is the book by dornenburg totally different from ruhlmann's.


----------



## brandon odell (Aug 19, 2012)

Not so much for school, but these books should be in every chef's library:

Food for Fifty by Mary Molt


Chef's Book of Formulas, Yields and Sizes by Arno Schmidt


The most recent edition of the second was published in 2003, so its getting old, but it breaks down a lot more ingredients than similar books that are newer.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

@Brandon ODell awesome thanks!


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

[product="23406"]Ratio The Simple Codes Behind The Craft Of Everyday Cooking [/product][product="24053"]Culinary Artistry [/product]


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Brandon ODell said:


> ...Food for Fifty by Mary Molt


If I'm not grossly mistaken, this is also available as a PDF and Mastercook cookbook, albeit an older edition, with MasterCook v14 available at http://www.mastercook.com


----------



## brandon odell (Aug 19, 2012)

PeteMcCracken said:


> If I'm not grossly mistaken, this is also available as a PDF and Mastercook cookbook, albeit an older edition, with MasterCook v14 available at http://www.mastercook.com


I just checked the MasterCook website. They still include it and its the 13th Edition which is the most recent. They also include the OnCooking software. I think the MasterCook software is cheaper than buying the Food for Fifty book.


----------



## michaelga (Jan 30, 2012)

Indeed it is.


----------



## brandon odell (Aug 19, 2012)

http://support.mastercook.com/entries/40636046-Recipes-Included-with-Master-Cook-14


----------



## seabeecook (Aug 23, 2008)

PeteMcCracken said:


> If I'm not grossly mistaken, this is also available as a PDF and Mastercook cookbook, albeit an older edition, with MasterCook v14 available at http://www.mastercook.com


You are not mistaken ... I have the pdf version bookmarked in Explorer for viewing in the browser.


----------



## rupertronco (Oct 21, 2011)

Modernist Cuisine


----------



## jedvidlim (Dec 7, 2010)

culinary artistry - published by JW wiley and.. on food and cooking harold mcgee


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Calling in a few other cheftalk members who are students to see what they say. @emmbai90 @Naturesbliss @PastrySMC @Thumper1279 Just curious since you are all culinary students what are some of the books on the required reading list for you?


----------

